# auch hier ein Neuzugang



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Also, dann will ich doch auch mal einen Neuzugang melden 

gestatten: mein Benikikokuryu







lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

:respekt: ,da hat aber einer geschmack.Was hat er gekostet wenn ich höfflich fragen darf?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

war eine Versteigerung, hatte glück und ihn für 26 Euro geschnappt
Fast ein Lotto-Sechser, sozusagen 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

verdammig...Du hast aber viel Glück in letzter Zeit    

ein sehr schönes Tier oder net


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo Doogie, 

na das ist ja wieder kein Ghost.   

Aber auch schön. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2005)

sh.... ich wollt' ja auch noch einen Ghost!
Musstest Du mich daran erinnern? Der Teich wird langsam zu klein ;-)
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2005)

Hai!



Schönes Tier!
Bin mal gespannt, wie der sich entwickelt.


----------

